# Say Cheese!



## solaryellow (Dec 4, 2011)

I start off with just the basics. An enclosure to contain the smoke and cheese, an electric burner, a piece of HD foil, a cast iron pan for the chips and chunks, and of course some bourbon and ginger ale.








After putting the hickory chunks in the pan I fill the voids between the chunks with apple chips. The chips will start smoking first and help to get the chunks going.













Then a piece of foil goes loosely over the top and I punch some holes in it for the smoke to escape.







Then it all goes into the plywood smoker and the electric burner turned up to high.







Today we are doing mild cheddar, havarti, mozzarella, and pepperjack.







Getting ready to cut it down into smaller blocks.













With smoking coming out of the smoker, I turn down the burner to 3/4 power and load up the cheese.













Finished havarti







Cheddar







Mozzarella and pepperjack







All bagged up!


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice Joel

looks like you have enough cheese to last at least a week


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great!

That should get you through the winter!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty nice Joel, that should keep your belly happy...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job!  Looks delicious!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 4, 2011)

That's gonna be one happy Santa!

Looks Great Joel!

Todd


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 4, 2011)

Sadly, most of it will be gone in a couple weeks. Just means I will have to smoke some more.


----------



## eman (Dec 4, 2011)

Havarti w/ dill is my favorite cheese. always wondered if it was to soft to smoke? Now i know.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 4, 2011)

eman said:


> Havarti w/ dill is my favorite cheese. always wondered if it was to soft to smoke? Now i know.




The Havarti really held up well Bob. This is the first time I have smoked it but Scott (alelover) gave me some a couple months ago that really tasted great so I had to try it. The temp of the smoker never got over 60* and the Havarti actually seemed to firm up a bit after smoking.


----------



## roller (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks good !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice ch, ch, cha, cha,,,,cheese


----------



## venture (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks good.  You should have a great Christmas if it lasts that long.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Joel 

Great job on the cheeses - This item is one of my favorite things to smoke. So many things you can do with it


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful looking cheese. Great color! It is that time of year again.

P.S. On a side note I saw you had a cup filled with a beverage and it was from Dickeys BBQ joint. Have you eaten there? We just got one in town here and it is horrible. It was pretty busy for the first two weeks but everyone I know who went there said it was bad. I went there myself and confirmed it was bad. Now every time I drive buy the place is totally empty.My buddy said he has eaten at a few down on Texas and they weren't to bad. Just curious what your thoughts were.


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 5, 2011)

Lookin good! I almost bought some havarti to try but wasn't sure if it was good for the smoker. I'll try it next time.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 5, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Beautiful looking cheese. Great color! It is that time of year again.
> 
> P.S. On a side note I saw you had a cup filled with a beverage and it was from Dickeys BBQ joint. Have you eaten there? We just got one in town here and it is horrible. It was pretty busy for the first two weeks but everyone I know who went there said it was bad. I went there myself and confirmed it was bad. Now every time I drive buy the place is totally empty.My buddy said he has eaten at a few down on Texas and they weren't to bad. Just curious what your thoughts were.


They opened one here last winter and it is ok for what it is. The brisket is consistently overcooked, and the sausage rivaled anything I can microwave from the store.  I do like the yellow cups though.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






teeznuts said:


> Lookin good! I almost bought some havarti to try but wasn't sure if it was good for the smoker. I'll try it next time.




This is my first try at havarti.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> I do like the yellow cups though.


The yellow cup was  the best part of the whole  meal.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks great joel.... that smoked pepper jack I had at your place was awesome........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 5, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Looks great joel.... that smoked pepper jack I had at your place was awesome........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The pepperjack is surprisingly good. I never would have expected a processed cheese to taste that good after a little smoke.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 4, 2011)

I start off with just the basics. An enclosure to contain the smoke and cheese, an electric burner, a piece of HD foil, a cast iron pan for the chips and chunks, and of course some bourbon and ginger ale.








After putting the hickory chunks in the pan I fill the voids between the chunks with apple chips. The chips will start smoking first and help to get the chunks going.













Then a piece of foil goes loosely over the top and I punch some holes in it for the smoke to escape.







Then it all goes into the plywood smoker and the electric burner turned up to high.







Today we are doing mild cheddar, havarti, mozzarella, and pepperjack.







Getting ready to cut it down into smaller blocks.













With smoking coming out of the smoker, I turn down the burner to 3/4 power and load up the cheese.













Finished havarti







Cheddar







Mozzarella and pepperjack







All bagged up!


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice Joel

looks like you have enough cheese to last at least a week


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great!

That should get you through the winter!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty nice Joel, that should keep your belly happy...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job!  Looks delicious!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 4, 2011)

That's gonna be one happy Santa!

Looks Great Joel!

Todd


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 4, 2011)

Sadly, most of it will be gone in a couple weeks. Just means I will have to smoke some more.


----------



## eman (Dec 4, 2011)

Havarti w/ dill is my favorite cheese. always wondered if it was to soft to smoke? Now i know.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 4, 2011)

eman said:


> Havarti w/ dill is my favorite cheese. always wondered if it was to soft to smoke? Now i know.




The Havarti really held up well Bob. This is the first time I have smoked it but Scott (alelover) gave me some a couple months ago that really tasted great so I had to try it. The temp of the smoker never got over 60* and the Havarti actually seemed to firm up a bit after smoking.


----------



## roller (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks good !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice ch, ch, cha, cha,,,,cheese


----------



## venture (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks good.  You should have a great Christmas if it lasts that long.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Joel 

Great job on the cheeses - This item is one of my favorite things to smoke. So many things you can do with it


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful looking cheese. Great color! It is that time of year again.

P.S. On a side note I saw you had a cup filled with a beverage and it was from Dickeys BBQ joint. Have you eaten there? We just got one in town here and it is horrible. It was pretty busy for the first two weeks but everyone I know who went there said it was bad. I went there myself and confirmed it was bad. Now every time I drive buy the place is totally empty.My buddy said he has eaten at a few down on Texas and they weren't to bad. Just curious what your thoughts were.


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 5, 2011)

Lookin good! I almost bought some havarti to try but wasn't sure if it was good for the smoker. I'll try it next time.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 5, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Beautiful looking cheese. Great color! It is that time of year again.
> 
> P.S. On a side note I saw you had a cup filled with a beverage and it was from Dickeys BBQ joint. Have you eaten there? We just got one in town here and it is horrible. It was pretty busy for the first two weeks but everyone I know who went there said it was bad. I went there myself and confirmed it was bad. Now every time I drive buy the place is totally empty.My buddy said he has eaten at a few down on Texas and they weren't to bad. Just curious what your thoughts were.


They opened one here last winter and it is ok for what it is. The brisket is consistently overcooked, and the sausage rivaled anything I can microwave from the store.  I do like the yellow cups though.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






teeznuts said:


> Lookin good! I almost bought some havarti to try but wasn't sure if it was good for the smoker. I'll try it next time.




This is my first try at havarti.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> I do like the yellow cups though.


The yellow cup was  the best part of the whole  meal.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks great joel.... that smoked pepper jack I had at your place was awesome........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 5, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Looks great joel.... that smoked pepper jack I had at your place was awesome........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The pepperjack is surprisingly good. I never would have expected a processed cheese to taste that good after a little smoke.


----------

